# A spicy jalapeno fattie



## wutang (Jan 11, 2010)

I am playing catch up with some qview since I haven't posted in a little while. Here is a recent fattie from homemade sausage.

I took a few spicy pork sausage links from a batch a while back and cut them out of the casings


Rolled out with some mozzerella cheese, pepperoni, and jalapeno


All done


A sliced pic


It was just hot enought to make me want another beer.


----------



## autoferret (Jan 11, 2010)

that looks amazing!


----------



## badfrog (Jan 11, 2010)

YEAH BABY!!! thats what I am talking about!!!! that looks great!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2010)

That is one great looking fattie - how hot does it need to be for another beer? Isnt that a given? My excuse is the one before it is empty _LOL


----------



## morkdach (Jan 11, 2010)

now thats what i call a kick a** fatty


----------



## wutang (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha. The next beer is always a given.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks great, love the jalapenos!
I want a beer AND a slice right about now


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 12, 2010)

Now thats a really sweet fattie you have there wu tang. If you are tring to catch up with Qview you have pick a really good way to do that. So keep on keeping like this Qview like that and you'll be caught in a year or two.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Excellent job on the fatties and *q-view*. Making me hungry


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks Delicious... Nice Job...


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 13, 2010)

Now that'sa one 'a spicy meatball'a!!
Spicy sausage, pepperoni, AND jalapenos?! 
Sounds really tasty!
Dave


----------

